# april showers brings hungry flatheads



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

went out to the lake today after work got some big shad and and dropped some poles in a 10 ft channel, 45 mins in and a reel starts hummin, had two other runs but one dropped before biggie set the hook and the other got into some sunkin brushpiles. 25 lbs


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats Brock...I was fishing a farm pond when you texted me the pic of this flathead.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish Brock! I'm jealous...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice catch


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brock ya got on em early.

I guess I should have never told you about Lick Run and the warm shallow water.

Congratulations and keep on em!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice early flathead! Were the shad live or cut?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> Nice early flathead! Were the shad live or cut?


Live shad, bout 8 inches


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Now you just have to drag Robby out to the lake and get him going early this year.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Now you just have to drag Robby out to the lake and get him going early this year


Rob (who?)
You can expect more of those phone calls again this year 

Woody is ready to run away from home but he can't find his way here or to Magis place.

I was just mauled by the IRS again and waiting to sell a kidney on E-bay for gas money.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice early fish man.


----------

